# infinia dog food



## JonP (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello, new here.

I found a new brand dog food called infinia by PMI at a country feed store and was wondering if anyone has tried it and what your thoughts were about the food. I bought a small 5 lb. bag of the Bison & Potato and all of my dogs love it. I usually feed Innova EVO red meat small and large bites and they love that as well but this infinia is going fast.

Thanks.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Our local Ag, Farm, feed store has just brought in this Infinia line. They are trying to get some samples in. They gave me all the literature on the different formulas. They tend to only carry junk, other PMI foods, Eukanuba etc. I have recently noticed Wellness, Wellness Core, and Holistic Selects on their shelves which are all definite improvements on their normal inventory. They brought the Holistic Selects in when another customer and I requested it, but they don't move enough of it yet to beat the price at another store where I have purchased it.

I am looking forward to the sample bags of infinia, just because my dogs love variety in their diets. 

Curious about folks opinion on this food. Unfortunately I won't be making any major changes in food at the moment as my boy just had blood work come back with a slightly elevated creatine level, although the BUN was good. He was in for a regular vet check, he looks and acts great but we opted for the bloodwork to have a baseline and now we have this. Hmmmm....


----------



## Brodster (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice marketing, but do a Google search for PMI Nutrition.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

for anyone willing to buy Diamond stuff or Canidae, I'd certainly throw this in w/ those types of foods. Certainly looks ok if all you care about is the label and an ingredient list.


----------



## Brodster (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm at the point where I simply do not trust large companies. Not saying smaller ones are any less culpable, but this kind of stuff just infuriates me.


----------



## JonP (Jun 13, 2010)

*Googled PMI Nutrition.*



Brodster said:


> Nice marketing, but do a Google search for PMI Nutrition.


I did Googled for PMI Nutrition before posting this. I wanted to see what others thought about the food before getting another bag. I am just about out of the 5lb I bought last week. I think I will just continue feeding the EVO, and TOTW.

So far they have been happy with the food and no runny or soft poo or room clearing gas.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

The PMI thing is what has bothered me as well, all along. I recently switched to cooking for our dogs, but did feed Holistic Selects, Innova and TOTW for our guys for quite some time. I am working toward having the guts to eventually feed raw, I hope!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

any idea how much it costs? it looks similar to TOTW just different packaging.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

why the taurine in the ingredient list? i hope i was looking at the dog food from their products and not the cat food hehe


----------



## JonP (Jun 13, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> any idea how much it costs? it looks similar to TOTW just different packaging.


sorry for the delay. I bought a 5# bag for $12.00.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thats not too bad, any idea how much the biggest bag costs?


----------



## Lab Lover (Jul 1, 2010)

Once I heard Purina made this food...No Thanks!!


----------



## jmilo (Jul 1, 2010)

*Infinia by PMI not nestle purina*

PMI is owned by Land O Lakes Purina Feed. Not the same company as Purina that makes dog chow or frisks. This is only available in Feed stores selling Purina livestock feeds.

My puppy tried the salmon and sweet potato and loved it. It was cheaper than the TOLW I first feed and he is growing like a weed.


----------



## JonP (Jun 13, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> thats not too bad, any idea how much the biggest bag costs?


I have not been able to get a price on the large bag but is is a few dollars cheaper than TOTW. The feed store I get it from is about 40 miles away as I live in the country. I will try to get a price for it soon.


----------



## jmilo (Jul 1, 2010)

Big bag at my store in CA cost $55 for 30lb


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

My local feed store sells the complete line of Infinia products. I have not had a chance to check out the prices, though.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Saw the 30lb. bags at our local feed store yesterday. Depending on the formulas it ranged from $46.99-$53.99. Won't be changing to this food, but snagged some sample bags to use for variety and for training treats on occasion.


----------



## Sostorecz (Dec 30, 2010)

*Been on Infinia*

We have been on Infinia for a couple of months now. I have 2 boxers and one is allergic to several things. The Infinia is rather pricey, imho, but, it is worth it when you don't have the extra expense of vet bills and TONS of benadryl for allergic reactions. We pay $50 for 30lbs and both my pups love it! We go through about 2 bags a month. 

I too was very hesitant about it being a "Purina" food but then when I found out it isn't the same one that puts on Puppy chow and stuff I was ok with it! This one has a much better rep and has been a good overall fit for our lives...my furbabies eat the Salmon


----------

